# got the new run finished!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm happy to say, we got our new run finished yesterday! I had made the mistake of ordering a pre made run and coop. Well the coop is small but it will do with the extra nesting box I'm attaching to it but the run was far too small! I live in a area that's just been annexed into the city  so the run can't be too large. We have a 10,000 square foot lot. But the run that came with the coop was a joke! So we built a 6foot by 8 foot by 8 foot run. We covered the roof and sides with chicken wire. It has a door to enter the pen and the little coop is framed in. It looks pretty great! I made sure and secured the bottom with extra wire skirting for digging predators. I'm pretty proud of it and just wanted to share with you all! Now they have plenty of room in the run! I'm still waiting for the DNA results of the chicks if all is well, they will be sent soon! Fingers crossed for girls! I'm paying it works out! Wish me luck!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I wish you luck ! Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pics please! ......


----------

